# Unknown WAV Compression



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello! Sorry if this is the wrong forum to post, but I think sound files are closest to home theater.

Straight to the problem, I have this compressed WAV file that does not seem to be recognized on my editor or player. I would like to know with what I can analyze it, or just, what file is it? Surely, the extension is WAV, but it has no tell-tale of a WAV.

Here's the file in question.

I know it's around 2 minutes and the size is ~5.2MB, so it definitely not a WAV I'm familiar with.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe give mediainfo a shot ( MediaInfo )

Basic wave info: WAV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

MediaInfo can only read its file size and file name, nothing more


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the file playable? After rereading the first post, it appears as if the file isn't even playable. In which case I'd suspect the file is corrupt.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

It is a file from a game. The game can play the file, and if I replace the unknown WAV with any regular WAV, the game will play the replaced file.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As it's game related, the file type is very likely proprietary and the extension was simply chosen to easily identify the file type as audio.

Similar to some camera models using "mov" (which is technically an Apple Quicktime file extension) as the extension for their video files, and yet the files are not supported by Quicktime nor meet their file specs.

In other words, it may not be a "wav" file (ie: actually use the wav file specs). Unfortunately, there is no restriction on what type of tiles can use which extensions.

Try using a standard audio program such a GoldWave or Audacity and see if they can read the file. Aside from that, I suspect you are out of luck.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

My guess that it is actually a normal compressed WAV, but with a special header that make it inaccessible somehow.

I have Adobe Audition and it can't read the file. Guess I am out of luck @[email protected]


----------

